# RC Cola



## dcoffin5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all - 
 this is my first post here, new collector.  I was scouting around today on lunch break. Found a cool old empty house, almost falling down condition.  Behind it are 2 spots that look like large outbuildings once stood.  One was flat grassy.  The other obviously had a basement which is now filled in with tons of broken cement, boards, rocks, etc.  
 I was poking around and this RC Cola bottle was right on top.  I think this looks like from the groovy 1970's.  No paper label, but not sure it needs one as all info is embossed on bottle or written on the cap (still on bottle).  See photo.  16 FL.OZ.(1PT.) under logo on both sides.  Aluminum cap has ingredients list on top with sides "Twist off to open" and "Twist on to reseal" (duh, people didn't know to twist back on in those days?)  Cap also has "ALCOA Pat No. xxxxxtoo small to readxxxxx" and "BOTTLED BY SEVEN UP BOTTLING CO. OF PHILADELPHIA, INC., CONSHOHOCKEN, PA 19428."  Cap is faded but clear.  
 Near bottom embossed DISPOSE OF PROPERLY one side & the other is NO DEPOSIT  NO REFILL.  The bottom has an L inside a box (found online info: Leone Industries, Bridgeton, NJ as manufacturer.  1966-present). Also BTL.T-M PAT. D225974; also says ROYAL CROWN COLA CO. with three numbers "76" toward center bottom, "13" toward outer edge, and "168" or maybe "1681"? right in the center.  

 Does the '76' indicate the year?  Is there supposed to be a paper label on this bottle?


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

How do I add more than one photo??


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

last of the photo's...


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

i believe the 76 does indicate the year. i've never seen that style of bottle with the stempling  on it. because of the stempling i would guess that it didn't have a lable.


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

Thx bubba daddy!
 Stempling - i was wondering if a word fit that pattern.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

I think that had one of those foam labels. Everyone loved to peel the labels off. Always loved RC Cola. Drank a 2 liter one night while watching old war programs (Rat Patrol, Combat, 12 O'clock High, Hogans Heroes, McHale's Navy and such) on a midnight to noon straight war movie run on channel 7 Atlanta (Cable) back in the late 70s. Didn't sleep for 2 days. Man that stuff was good.[:-]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

Definitely 1970's era so the 76 is most likely the date code. That is an interesting new design that I personally haven't seen before, I doubt it would be worth much, because most ND/NRs seldom are. Great looking bottle. I also seriously doubt that it had a paper label, usually they didn't bother embossing any logos on the glass in those cases.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

Definitely foam label.. I miss those perfectly peelable bottles! No better way to engage a buzz!!


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

i've peeled miles of styrafoam labels and never found anything but smooth glass under them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

Some peelers have all the luck, I guess.. it's been a while, but I could swear that texture was under the 7-up foam labels in the mid '70s..


----------



## dcoffin5 (Nov 20, 2009)

*RE: RC Cola, another photo*

thx guys!  
 seems there's an unresolved issue: foam label or not?

 Somebody speak up, who has a 16oz  mid 70's Philly-bottled Seven Up or RC Cola with a foam label?  Resist the urge to peel that foam . . . but peek under and tell us if the glass is smooth or stempled?  C'mon - we won't laugh at you for having this bottle in your collection~ now I've got one in mine!  it may not be valuable, but it's part of history  [8D]


----------



## cheromike (Feb 21, 2020)

HeyO; The bottle is a definite commemorative of the Bicentennial Era!  It is very collectible and was distributed from RC/7-UP,  Conchohoken, PA, a suburb of Philly.  The official style of this company approved item is called, SAVER.  There exists companion bottles with a 13 star flag, Independence Hall, and the Liberty Bell.  They have no other label or covering of any kind.  If you really want a challenge find all the companion DIET RITE saver bottles!  These contain the official Diet Rite logo along with the 13 star flag, the Independence Hall, and the Liberty Bell.  They were distributed from the same place and are much harder to find.  These are all extraordinary souvenirs of our national Bicentennial!  --Mike Elling, Sharon, Tennessee


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 27, 2020)

cheromike said:


> HeyO; The bottle is a definite commemorative of the Bicentennial Era!  It is very collectible and was distributed from RC/7-UP,  Conchohoken, PA, a suburb of Philly.  The official style of this company approved item is called, SAVER.  There exists companion bottles with a 13 star flag, Independence Hall, and the Liberty Bell.  They have no other label or covering of any kind.  If you really want a challenge find all the companion DIET RITE saver bottles!  These contain the official Diet Rite logo along with the 13 star flag, the Independence Hall, and the Liberty Bell.  They were distributed from the same place and are much harder to find.  These are all extraordinary souvenirs of our national Bicentennial!  --Mike Elling, Sharon, Tennessee



This was an old thread but thanks for updating with your info. It may help some new collectors.


----------

